
FIFO Queue  - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/fifo-queue
======
ionela
FIFO (First In, First Out) is an abstraction in ways of organizing of data
relative to time. Queues are usually despised, being considered a waste of
time, either when waiting in front of a cinema for a movie show, or when in a
bank to withdraw a check.

